# weed killer.. when is it safe??



## MelissaNicole (Jul 23, 2015)

If there has been weed killer and what not sprayed around a yard or garden, when is it safe to move your tortoise to that yard? How long does it take for chemicals to grow out or to no longer be a threat to your tortoise? ?


----------



## kirsty Johnston (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi
I've heard that if you buy a plant where it's been treated (eg from your local garden centre) you need to leave it a year before it's safe to feed your tort. So would assume your garden weeds would be something similar


----------



## wellington (Jul 23, 2015)

It really depends a lot too though on the amount of rain/or watering. Most lawn chemicals really don't work past 6 months sometimes three. If you can water it a lot, like every day for a couple hours I would consider it safe after three months. Otherwise wait six months or longer if you want.


----------



## ascott (Jul 23, 2015)

MelissaNicole said:


> If there has been weed killer and what not sprayed around a yard or garden, when is it safe to move your tortoise to that yard? How long does it take for chemicals to grow out or to no longer be a threat to your tortoise? ?



12 months is a safe time frame. A lot of toxic sprays are designed to linger for a year....I would water regularly and trim all down weekly to cut away new growth and then rake up and remove the cuttings afterwards...


----------



## ascott (Jul 23, 2015)

MelissaNicole said:


> If there has been weed killer and what not sprayed around a yard or garden, when is it safe to move your tortoise to that yard? How long does it take for chemicals to grow out or to no longer be a threat to your tortoise? ?



Also...I don't know what you mean when referring to "what not"..the time may need to be even longer depending on what what not means...


----------



## MelissaNicole (Jul 23, 2015)

ascott said:


> Also...I don't know what you mean when referring to "what not"..the time may need to be even longer depending on what what not means...



My boyfriend has done an amazing job landscaping and cleaning up the yard at his new house but it's involved getting rid of alot of weeds, vines, and unwanted grass. So I'm not sure exactly what has been used.. I've just seen alot of spraying


----------



## Tom (Jul 23, 2015)

MelissaNicole said:


> My boyfriend has done an amazing job landscaping and cleaning up the yard at his new house but it's involved getting rid of alot of weeds, vines, and unwanted grass. So I'm not sure exactly what has been used.. I've just seen alot of spraying



This is bad. I would wait at least one year and do your best to trim back all plants that were sprayed and cut back any grass. Lots of weather and watering will reduce the amounts of poisons and dilute them, but traces will be present.

I hate the lawn chemical industry...


----------



## MelissaNicole (Jul 23, 2015)

Tom said:


> This is bad. I would wait at least one year and do your best to trim back all plants that were sprayed and cut back any grass. Lots of weather and watering will reduce the amounts of poisons and dilute them, but traces will be present.
> 
> I hate the lawn chemical industry...



Agreed, clearly he didn't think things through lol


----------



## MelissaNicole (Jul 23, 2015)

If you were to till up the ground and completely replant grass would there still be issues? 

I am not planning to relocated there any time soon, just curious and want to expand my knowledge.


----------



## Tom (Jul 23, 2015)

MelissaNicole said:


> If you were to till up the ground and completely replant grass would there still be issues?
> 
> I am not planning to relocated there any time soon, just curious and want to expand my knowledge.




Here is one way to look at it. It helps me to visualize the problem. Imagine he had sprayed red spray paint instead of clear pesticides. How long would it take for that red color to fade away? Where would it go? Even after a year, will some remain? If you tilled up the soil, where would the paint go? Not a perfect analogy by any means, but you get the idea. While the paint tends to stay on the surface, the poisons tend to absorb into the soil and plants.


----------



## ascott (Jul 23, 2015)

MelissaNicole said:


> My boyfriend has done an amazing job landscaping and cleaning up the yard at his new house but it's involved getting rid of alot of weeds, vines, and unwanted grass. So I'm not sure exactly what has been used.. I've just seen alot of spraying



Oh. You will be surprised at how you will discover some of those weeds may later be the exact things you will try to grow for tortoise food..lol. I personally find myself learning more and more this very thing..dandelion being the one most valuable.. it may be helpful to you to research what native weeds are in your area and then cross check those with edibles..it gets fun after awhile..


----------



## MelissaNicole (Jul 23, 2015)

ascott said:


> Oh. You will be surprised at how you will discover some of those weeds may later be the exact things you will try to grow for tortoise food..lol. I personally find myself learning more and more this very thing..dandelion being the one most valuable.. it may be helpful to you to research what native weeds are in your area and then cross check those with edibles..it gets fun after awhile..



Oh I'm right there with you. My yard is 100% natural. What grows, grows, and doesn't stay long because my torts are my grounds keepers and my turtles pond is better natural. All I do is re-seed when needed. It's been their home for decades and all is well.


----------

